#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  help me

## almomina

salaam 3laykom broeders en zusters

ik ben hamdolilah een moslima maar ik vind het afentoe echt verwarrend over allerlei dingen wil dingen doen maar krijg de kans niet. ik krijg alleen maar vijanden en mensen gaan me haten. en nemen afstand van me zelf zit ik daar niet mee voor allah heb ik alles over zodat ik in het hiernamaals inshallah mijn rust vind . maar ik heb een mooie poezie gemaakt daarover inshallah zou ik graag jullie reakties daarover willen horen en met zusters in kontact komen die het zelfde als mijn mee maken gheer inshallah. wa salaam 3laykom 
oem rabi3ah

ik wil zo graag van alles doen, van alles leren.
maar het lukt me niet met de mensen om me heen die het me verbieden.
de gimaar de nikaap de moskees wil ik bezoeken.
maar het lukt me niet met de mensn om me heen die het me verbieden.
mijn ouders mijn familie mijn vrienden vinden me maar gek of psychish waarom,
omdat ik de weg van allah volg en niemand anders.
omdat ik me afkeer van deze maatschappij en me aan de suna wil gaan houden.
mijn familie wenst me de dood en ze willen me niet bij me hebben als ik me zo gedraag.
ze schaffen de beste plek voor me af de moskee.
ze schaffen de lezingen voor me af. voorwaar.
alleen omdat ik de weg van allah wil gaan volgen.
steeds krijg ik meer vijanden om me heen. en zit mijn hartje vol met vedriet.
steeds hoop ik om verlossing, een man die me mee neemt en waarmee ik een volledige suna leven kan leiden.
steeds hoop ik dat allah mijn douas verhoort.
en mijn ouders aan het denken laat zetten.
waarom doen ze dit me aan, en gunnen me ze het niet.
is de dood of het hiernamaals dan niet zo belangrijk.
is deze maatschappij waarin we leven dan belangrijker voor hen.
waarom willen ze erbij horen met de kaffiers snappen ze het dan nie dat ze onze vijanden zullen zijn altijd blijven.
waarom gunnen ze hun enigste dochter dit mooie geloof en het leven sunna niet.
en ik snap het niet, ze hebben kennis maar ze verbieden het me dan weten ze dat dan niet dat mijn hartje er voor streeft.
ik houd van de islam ik ben er verliefd en verslaafd op. ik kan niets anders denken dan de islam. hoe komt het.
ja jij vader jij hebt het me zo geleerdt en opeens dat ik die leven wil gaan leiden verbied je het me. omdat je dat het niet in deze maatschapij past. voorwaar vader is allah dan niet zo belangrijk meer.
waar blijft het praktiseren van de islam.
waar blijft onze sunna schaam je je er eigen voor om volgens de suna te leven.
of gun je het me niet de betere leven.
voorwaar waarom moet ik mijn tranen aan je uiten en laten zien dat ik het graag wil.
subhannallah, ik zal om allah zijn hulp vragen, en steun ook.
en inshallah de juiste man vinden waarmee ik mijn islam meer kan praktiseren.
en douas doen dat allah jullie mag vergeven van deze gedachtens tja jullie kunnen er niets aan doen als we alleen maar kaffiers en afdwalenden om ons heen hebben.
gheer inshallah.
allahs woord is de waarheid
oem rabi3ah

----------


## BennyBlanco

alles komt goed inshahAllah
dit is een test !

----------

